# Skin cancer... uh oh :-(



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I'm calling it now - I reckon I've contracted skin cancer. I haven't been to see a quack yet, but after just having read the symptoms to look for (which match to a T), I'm thinking I've got it. Fortunately, not melonoma, but I best go get it looked at ASAP I suppose. I did spend an awful lot of time in the sun over the past 18 months, many times caught without the right protection, so this'll come as no surprise. Anyone else developed skin cancer before, and any heads up on what I can expect in the way of treatment?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I wouldnt go self diagnosing mate... get it checked out before you get too worried about it.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

That's no good Josh. I can't help though. Had a solar keratosis burnt off my lip but and as an outdoor worker I expect more. Been a bit slack on my checkups too.

I'd expect Dodge to chime in here...not much he don't know.

Good luck


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I would strongly suggest getting an expert opinion if you are concerned.

What type do you think you have? If not melanoma then BCC or SCC I assume. These two are more common/less dangerous than melanoma. If it is still at the primary stage (non-metastatic) then surgical removal is straightforward. I had a benign BCC cut and burned off my neck a few years back, aside from a little discomfort and having to deal with the smell of my own burning flesh, it was fine.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Josh - unless you have experienced a change in health and/or have suspect moles (bleeding, changing colour/size) then I wouldn't be too quick to write yourself off. Go and see your GP (they're all pretty good at skin cancer checks these days) and get a full body examination. If necessary you can then get a better exam at a specialist skin cancer place

I had a few suspect spots whipped off when I was a teenager and have been for (semi) regular check ups since then although haven't been for a couple of years (must amend that..). I spent most of my youth in the sun (surfing/fishing/ snow skiing), have relatively pale skin and never wore sunscreen in my youth so I guess that I'm in a highrisk category. Despite that, i'm still kicking.

If you are worried, go and see your doc.....they're the experts.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I would't worry to much. Most aussies get skin cancer of some sort.If it is a sun spot they usually freeze them off.Only stings for a little while. Best bet is to see your Doctor.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

> I wouldnt go self diagnosing mate... get it checked out before you get too worried about it.


Actually, I'm not that worried at all - it's not a tuma (haha, I always wanted to say that). There's been a mole growing for some time, but it's not melonoma. And thats not what got me thinking I might have SC. Its other symptoms altogether - subtle and not at all painful, but definitely there. These are the symptoms in question (ignoring the mole on my arm that people keep commenting on):

# A sore or spot that bleeds or become crusty. Also look for sores that don't heal.
# Rough and scaly patches on the skin.
# Flat scaly areas of the skin that are red or brown.

All 3 of these exact symptoms showed up a month ago, and won't go. I've also had less energy lately than usual to. So yeah, time to book into the cancer clinic. I reckon I've got one of these forms of SC: basal cell carcinoma or squamous cell carcinoma. Not terribly dangerous really. But yeah, I need to get checked out for sure.


> and having to deal with the smell of my own burning flesh


In the famous words of Tyler Durden, I'll try not to think of the words 'searing' and 'flesh'


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You'll be right Joshy.

I've had over half dozen of them cut out over the years, all been BCC's or benign cysts. I have a family history of Melanomas and the doc has a policy of "if in doubt cut it out".

They will usually give you a local injection and do a small biopsies. If it comes back positive they will cut it out......or if its only small they may just cut it out anyway and give you a few stitches. Cysts are a bit more messier as they go wide and deep.

I spent a lot of my youth in the sun, with out a shirt and now paying the price.......and when my kids complain about wearing sun screen and rash vest, I take my shirt off and show them all the scars on my back...... and they quickly reach for the sunscreen and shirt.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm covered in skin cancers, go get them burnt off every couple of years. Courtesy of the slip slop slap campaign in the 70's.

The sunscreens then did not block out the cancer causing rays, we all spent heaps more time in the sun than we would normally, coz we "sloped in the sunscreen" just like norm in the add said to, and didn't burn. Pity we were still getting all the bad rays!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Get it checked out, rather sooner than later.
Time can be a factor. I am sure you'll be right!!
Man- you got a bit of a bad run lately, don't you?!
Take care...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Josh , see tha Doc and he will send you to a specialist if necessary , i have had 2 carcinomas cut out of my back , lots of deep cutting and stitches but that about it , so stop fooling aroun d and GO


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

send us a pic josh, not that you can always tell.

1% melanomas deadly if level 4 or 5 deeper than a few mm. usually black and irregular but not always

30 % scc sqaumous cell carcinoma , do kill you eventually but take a long time to metastasise (except on the lip where they can spread early ) treated with excision with 5mm margin .

69% bcc the commomest pink pearly fleshy bumps . never metastasise (ie dont travel) but just keep growing. only seen 2 patients die from them. both old hermits who got them on the face and they invaded behind the nose and eye and caused meningitis.
come around nose and face called rodent ulcers because the central core often dies and looks like a rats had a nibble on it.
can treat with excision, and sometimes a new cream called aldara which costs about 400 bucks a tube . hence usually excision
2 in 3 queenslanders will eventually have one develop. 1 in 10 tasmanians . the sunshine state
cheers pete


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, see your GP - If they are knowledgable about skin! Not all are. Get a recomendation if not.
Skin clinics are a waste of space / govt funding IMO.
I've had a few suspect moles removed, GA with a few stitches, no yakking for 3 days. If they don't get the margins, another excision (bigger) and another week or so of no yakking.
If it's metastitic, can I have your yak?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Josh not many Aussies haven't had a brush with the sun and no need to hit the panic button but certainly get it checked mate.

I have continuing encounters [have a couple to be sliced off at the moment] and put up a post a couple of years ago which may be of interest to you
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2907


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I remember that post well mate. Perhaps I should have paid more attention :-/
But yeah, I'm sire I'll be OK. But I will be booking in for a check up 1st thing tomorrow


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Josh I can tell you now self diagnosis is the worst thing you can do I've done it once and was way of the mark so a few sleepless nights had been for nothing.

Also caught up with a few of the guys from White Hills Tech the other day for drink at the Tysons Reef Hotel in Nth Bendigo, have a look at your yr ten photo if you stil have it and see if you can pic me ;-) 
Good luck for tomorrow

Cheers Riv


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Mate best you can do as said before is get it checked out early - I have the good old red hair and fair skin with freckles and just accept I will have a few and hope they don't include a melanoma somewhere along the line. Luckily my old man is a GP so I was always covered up in my younger years (except for at school) and have help at hand. Now I always wear an Akubra or Arab hat and long shirt and pants and try to stay out of the sun between 10 and 3 - luckily the hours outside these times produce the best fishing  . 
As riv said self-diagnosis is the wrong thing - I did it for a while and it played on my mind a bit whilst at work which wasn't the best. Once checked out it feels 100% better.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Booked in for a check up. I'm pretty relaxed about it, but I'm willing to bet a weeks wages I get told that I do indeed have SC. I'll be pleased to be wrong, but I very much doubt I am. Riv... you went to White Hills Tech? Wow... small world. Now I'm wondering who you are. I don't still have my yr 10 photo :-/


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

You can give yourself anyting when you combine a few drinks and webMD.com Last time I tried that it was testicular cancer..turned out to be a ingrown hair :?


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

colzinho said:


> You can give yourself anyting when you combine a few drinks and webMD.com Last time I tried that it was testicular cancer..turned out to be a ingrown hair :?


I determined I had chronic sinusitus today using the Mayo Clinics web site, going to a real doctor tomorrow.
You should always get at least 5 opinions when doctoring online.

I went through a period where I detested doctors and avoided them like the plague, when I thought the dry cracking wont stop bleeding, taking ages to heal mole was skin cancer, I kept waiting for it to spread and kill me. Turns out it was a dry cracking wont stop bleeding mole!

Josh - If it is what you think then you've probably caught it early enough to get it sorted without too much drama.


----------

